# Gamer Unlimited gewährt 50 Prozent auf ausgewählte EA-Titel [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Mai 2009)

*Gamer Unlimited gewährt 50 Prozent auf ausgewählte EA-Titel [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Gamer Unlimited gewährt 50 Prozent auf ausgewählte EA-Titel [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Gamer Unlimited gewährt 50 Prozent auf ausgewählte EA-Titel [ANZEIGE]


----------



## tm0975 (16. Mai 2009)

*Gamer Unlimited gewährt 50 Prozent auf ausgewählte EA-Titel [ANZEIGE]*

neine danke, diese penetrante nvidia/intel-werbung bei denen geht mir auf den keks


----------



## smith0815 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gamer Unlimited gewährt 50 Prozent auf ausgewählte EA-Titel [ANZEIGE]*

Danke PCGH, dass ihr eine Meldung bereits im Link auf der Startseite als "Anzeige" kenntlich macht ist eine begrüßenswerte Entwicklung! 


Mit Gamer-Unlimited habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht und Spore habe ich noch nicht, mal schauen. Blöd ist halt, dass man immer erst selbst recherchieren muss, ob das jeweilige Spiel über die Onlinedistribution vollwertig ist, oder man Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen muss. Manchmal lassen sich gewöhnliche Patches installieren, manchmal dauert es ewig, bis eine spezielle Version vom Hersteller eingebaut wird. Manchmal kann man Mods problemlos verwenden, manchmal wird das durch die Online-Distribution verhindert. Bei ATI gibt es dann noch das Problem, dass man gelegentlich die "EXE" umbenennen muss (AA-Kompatibilität) und das bei Gmaer-Unlimited-Containern nicht immer geht, Nvidia hat ja zum Glück eine komfortable Profilsteuerung.

Hier müsste Gmer-Unlimited nachbessern, das System sollte dem Kunden niemals im Weg sein und ein Spiel alle Möglichkeiten der Version im Ladengeschäft bieten. Bis dahin sollte sie mir wenigstens die Arbeit abnehmen und dazuschreiben, wenn ein Spiel ohne Einschränkungen wie die "Originalversion" verwendet werden kann. Ich geh mal nach Spore googeln.


----------



## drumbomb (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gamer Unlimited gewährt 50 Prozent auf ausgewählte EA-Titel [ANZEIGE]*

Will da jemand seine Ladenhüter los werden oder warum 50% Rabatt?


----------



## DevilsHelperGER (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gamer Unlimited gewährt 50 Prozent auf ausgewählte EA-Titel [ANZEIGE]*

so ne art "abwrackprämie" xD


----------



## Lockdown (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gamer Unlimited gewährt 50 Prozent auf ausgewählte EA-Titel [ANZEIGE]*



drumbomb schrieb:


> Will da jemand seine Ladenhüter los werden oder warum 50% Rabatt?


Naja einige Spiele haben ein Preisupdate dringend nötig.
Und Ladenhüter gibt es ja beim Online Vertrieb nicht - ein Vorteil der sich eigentlich im Preis niederschlagen sollte. 

Das mit dem [ Anzeige ] Tag ist löblich, jedoch sollte das [ Anzeige ] VOR den Titel gestellt werden.


----------



## Ramrod (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gamer Unlimited gewährt 50 Prozent auf ausgewählte EA-Titel [ANZEIGE]*

Warum sollte es sowas wie Ladenhüter im Onlinevertrieb nicht geben?
Kannste von mir aus in Lagerhüter umbenennen, ist aber ein und das selbe.
Ware die nicht verkauft wurde kommt zum Sonderpreis raus damit se endliche wech is.


----------



## Team_PG-Pat (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gamer Unlimited gewährt 50 Prozent auf ausgewählte EA-Titel [ANZEIGE]*

ist Dead Space ein Ladenhüter ?? ^^


----------



## MidwayCV41 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gamer Unlimited gewährt 50 Prozent auf ausgewählte EA-Titel [ANZEIGE]*



drumbomb schrieb:


> Will da jemand seine Ladenhüter los werden oder warum 50% Rabatt?



Ist ja auch nix dolles dabei.


----------

